# Rail clamps: Differences in brands? Your experience?



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft advertises in Garden RR their rail clamps in brass -- at $2.00 per ten.
Split-Jaw has theirs with St. Aubins as a major distributor.
Hillmans is now with LGB of America or aka Silvergate.

OK? Is there any essential quality difference? In brass? In stainless?
My interest is in another garden rrs' interest - helping them get started in a new layout.

Me? I have used Split-Jaw in both brass and stainless. Works OK. The Hillman's (7 years ago) didn't fit the base of the stainless track.
Sure, that's seven years ago.
Now..........?

Thanks,

Wendell


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use SVRR's, got them with my code 250 track.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Almost exclusively Split Jaw, I like the way I can loosen the clamps and lift a turnout up and out.....


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

What type of rail do you predominantly use? Stainless, Brass, other?

I ask because we use nickel silver code 250 rail and started out with Split-Jaw brass joiners...all they had at the time. These things tarnished so bad after one year and electrical continuity became an issue at some of the joiners. Since switching to Split-Jaw stainless steel joiners we have had no electrical issues. They look better too with nickel silver rail.


So I'd go with stainless joiners if you use stainless rail, or any metal other then brass.

Other than the dissimilar metals issue, I'd highly recommend Split-Jaw. Holds tight, and easily loosened to take up tracks you don't want to leave out all year long or if you just need to remove tracks for any reason. We take in in our switches and bridges for snow weight and potential elk damage during the winter, and I don't know how we'd do this without easy to unscrew rail joiners.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used Hillman, Split Jaw, Aristo, and San Val clamps. They are all still working, and they all have some advantages. 

Split jaw and hillman both work very well. I've had some hillman's fail on me. In the future I'l probaly be usng the split jaws


Aristo--these are very inexpensive and come in brass and stainless steel. They aren't as robust as split jaw or Hllman--it's easy to overtighten the brass ones. But they are very easy to install, they tighten from above with an ordinary screwdriver. Each one alo has a small screw terminal for attaching power leads or jumpers. There are places on my line where it's very difficult to install a Hillmann or Split Jaw Clamp, because it's nearly impossible to tighten the clamp. The Aristo's are really great in those spaces especially.


San Val--these are also inexpensive, simple, and somewhat ugly: they are made of stainless steel and tighten with hex-head machine screws. Very tough, very strong. I find them kind of tedious to install and tighten, but they work over existing rail joiners and they are very tough and effective


I think if I were starting from scratch I might just go with aristo stianless steel clamps


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use mostly spit jaw and have hd good success with them even the brass. I'd be careful using the Aristos. I bought several packages of the brass and so called SS ones. I have broken both. The SS is just a plating much like there wheels.







Once the clamp breaks you can see it. They break at the screw hole and mostly due to over tightening over several times of removing them and the re tightening. I think I will stay with the split jaw. Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I believe the first Accucraft ones will soon be in dealer hands. The price you posted doesn't look right however. The pictures of them look similar to split jaws.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Just looked at the Dec. issue, page 14 suggested retail is $20 for 10.... I'am sure the street price will be less.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand that the FIRST RUN of Aristos' rail clamps had issues. But, I know from a post that I read, that Aristo (quoted by George Adams) offered a replacement clamp for any ones that were unsatisfactory. That, to my mind, was a fair offer.

It does seem that the over-tightening mentioned may have played a large part in the failures. 


I only have four SJ or Hillman isolating joiners but they are, to my view, quite obtrusive. They will be replaced by Aristo plastic joiners in due course.

I have not found any need for clamps on my railroad so far but it seems to me that one of the finer points of the Aristo clamp is that it can be reasonably easily concealed when fitted and covered with ballast.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll cheerfully agree that the aristo clamps can be broken. They're n ot as robust as the others. I know that they re-engineered them a bit and the failure rate lowered. I've had two or three fail out of 150, and I think it was overtightening each time. 

It seems to me in a discussion of clamps convenience/ease of use if worth considering as a factor, just one of several, including cost and strength/reliability


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo did offer free replacements. But the replacements were only marginally better than before. 

The problem is that the extrusion used for the clamp is fixed in size, thus, the main problem of placing the screw holes too close to the edge CANNOT be fixed without a NEW extrusion. 

Look at the pictures and you will see the problem. 

Basically you get what you pay for. I use SJ exclusively. One other advantage of SJ over the Hillmans is that the SJ uses a larger socket head. Using a ball end driver really helps installation, but the ball end wears faster (since there is less metal in contact with the socket). 

I found that the hillman ball end driver wore out much faster than the SJ ball end driver. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, I'm 100% SS Split jaws. The reports here mirror what I read before about Hillmans. I don't care for the look of the Aristo clamps. The split jaws allow you to loosen just one side of the clamp so you can remove track on the other side which is really nice.

Raymond


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Mine is all SplitJaw, though I have a few Hillmans which will be used on a couple sidings. The SJ's work for me. Main problem is that in areas of tight access, it can be a real pain to tighten or undo them. I use hex-ball drivers most of the time but I had to buy a 7/64" allen wrench to use in tight places. Unfortunately that's a size that doesn't come with the most common allen wrench sets, and I didn't want to shell out the bucks to buy a large set just to get the one size I need. Eventually I found a place online where I could buy them individually.


----------



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all for the input. 
I have had several layout owners asking per effort to "restore" their own railroads -- read cure the electrical problems. 
Wendell


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

_I personally dont use any. I just use the screws that come with my aristo track. I also screwed jumper wires underneath the track rather then solder. (I cant solder for anything) It actually worked out real nice. There are a few places where I could not do the jumpers on the bottom. There I just use the screws but I do plan on getting a few railclamps for those areas. So far I have had no problems with my current set-up. When and if I get clamps it will be aristo all the way. Even with the breaking issue. How can you beat the price. To me SJ and Hils are too expensive. I could use that monye for track. Thats just my opinion. Then yet I operate a low budget RR._


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I use primarily Hillman, but put in Split Jaw on my turnouts so that I can lifet them out for repairs easily. The Sundance Central uses only Split Jaws which can he tough to install. One member said that sometimes it would be easier to push a piece of wet spagetti accross the counter than to install split jaws on our modular railroad.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Aristo are a good deal if you don't over tighten. Over tightning is easy because you can put a large screw driver to them where the others limit the torgue due to the small hex shaft on wrench flexes easily. Prefer Hillman over Split Jaw. Hillman does the job and are easier to install. Have alot of all three on my layout. I really like the Aristo in tight places like turnouts........Jim


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's exactly my point on the aristos. They are very useful for tight spaces and the overhead screw access makes them convenient. They don't break if you don't overtorque them. I'd always want to have some around for tight spots


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Split Jaw. Smart. Strong.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My concern with the Aristo design is that you are pressing down with a screwdriver, sort of working against the tightening of the clamp. Maybe a little grease under the head of the screws would help. I would prefer hex heads for better tightening. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

If you use the Split Jaw clamps get a Wiha Ball End Precision Hex Driver.. These work very well.. 
Look here.. http://www.wihatools.com/200seri/264inch.htm 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Also good on the Hillmans... Have them both... (2 different sizes)

Regards, Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Used both Hillmans and Split Jaws likem both but found the Split Jaws to be a bit more of a head ache to install. I have used mostly Hillmans now. but I do have a few of the SanVal style clamps as well, they work fine but look very unprototypical.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The hex ball driver that split jaw has is good for fast tightening but for the final touch I use an allen wrench to make sure they are tight. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree victor, takes a little more finesse to handle the 2 smaller pieces swivelling around, but I came up with a good way to slap them on really easy. I should make a video of it. Basically you hook one side to the rail (the side with the 2 pieces) and then swing it under the rail and tighten up. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

I installed just with Aristo Railscrews in 2000... slowly replaced most joints with Split Jaws. Just like others, one of the few smart desicions I made from the beginning is to put all switches in with split jaws, particularly Aristo switches. They didn't like the location of my layout. Threw most of those switches across a field (literally) and replaced with LGB. Very easy thanks to the split jaws. 
When I dismantled my layout in 2006, I was able to recover most of those SJs and they were in good enough shape to sell on ebay. One of the things I did was to put the Aristo graphite grease on the SJs during installation. At a few I forgot to do that, and the screws seized a bit. For a variety of circumstances, some of those connectors were under snow, tall grass, and leaves for two winters.... The properly installed split jaws were easily opened and reusable. Those sloppily installed caused more problems. 

One strange thing though: there appeared to be at least one batch where the screws were all bent and nearly impossible to remove. Only a select few. I used the hex-ball screw driver for most installations. Overtightening? Maybe... buy why some and not others... 
One or two cracked during installation. One or two out of maybe 100.... 
Overall, I was very happy with the SJs. 

Other important lesson that I learned in my brief layout period: going "cheap" on track work will be paid for over and over and over again.... 

Martin


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Split Jaw. Made in Oregon. Tougher'n ****. Never used anything else so I can't comment on them, but a couple of hundred of them in situ have never let me down.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Road Foreman on 11/25/2008 2:43 PM
Guys, 

If you use the Split Jaw clamps get a Wiha Ball End Precision Hex Driver.. These work very well.. 
Look here.. http://www.wihatools.com/200seri/264inch.htm 

BulletBob





Good advice. Split Jaws and the long-handled driver are a great combo. Yes, sometimes it helps to have long fingers and good eyesight, but beats the heck out of the alternative, in the long run.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Martin, 

You are right about the overtightening.. Will bend the screws every time.. Build a layout @ a flower & garden show, used Split-Jaw clamps.. A "friend" used his DeWalt drill/driver to tighten the screws & bent every one of them.. After that I told every body that helped on temporary layouts that hand tight was good enough!! I beleave that Split-Jaw say snug plus 1/4 turn is all that is needed.. If you need more screws go to Fastenal, same screw & very reasonable.. 

BulletBob


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Martin, both SJ and Hillman to some extent have problems with bending bolts. It is caused by the bearing load on the rail flange being offset from the bolt. This creates a bending moment at middle of bolt. If you tighten bolt enough you will exceed yield limits and bolt will become permitly deformed (Bent). I use both style clamps and if you intend to remove and reuse, be careful to not over tighten..........Jim


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jmill24 on 11/27/2008 8:31 AM
Martin, both SJ and Hillman to some extent have problems with bending bolts. It is caused by the bearing load on the rail flange being offset from the bolt. This creates a bending moment at middle of bolt. If you tighten bolt enough you will exceed yield limits and bolt will become permitly deformed (Bent). I use both style clamps and if you intend to remove and reuse, be careful to not over tighten..........Jim 



I guess the rail material makes a difference too. I use all aluminum rail which, owing to its softness, absorbs some of the stress that might normally go to the screw. I've never had a failure.


Love that story about the guy using the power driver, btw. Sheesh.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I used Hillmans for four years, and really prefer them over Split Jaw, for the reasons Greg and others have already stated. When you put the Hillmans on the way Greg has indicated, they are a piece of cake. The SJs flop around, and are much more frustrating. I would of stayed with Hillman but he stoped making them for a while trying to retire. I was putting in another 180 ft of track, and couldn't get them, so I had to buy SJ. Now Hillman are back, sold by the LGB america guys. I heard that they immediately raised the price. So I will have to learn to like Split Jaws. I have never, and will never use the Aristo ones. they don't seem very substantial. (don't tell my friend Lewis I said that)
Paul


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I notice that Accucraft has come out with a railclamp but for the life of me, I can't see any difference between them and a Hillman Railclamp! It sure looks like an _exact_ copy!


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I have brass 332: 70% Hillman. 20% Aristo and 10% Splitjaw.


----------



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

What surprised me was that I apparently didn't overtighten all of them... Maybe I didn't place them all the same, and some saw more force on the screw than others. None were tightened with brute force.
Just something to watch out for. 

The way I installed my track, some of of the clamps were installed on a table or on on an area where you could easily put together two sections of track, and then the larger sections were placed on the layout and connected to the rest. Sometimes those "field connections" were a bit awkward... maybe I put more effort on those. Don't know.

Overall though, I thought the split jaws were excellent. Both mechanically and electrically. 

If I ever build a layout again, I'd use them again. But I would pay more attention on how I install it... following some of the advice given here.

Martin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a couple of tricks I use on them. First, some of the Split Jaws (I use the SS ones) will have a "rough" spot in the threads. I run the screw in and out of each threaded hole until it runs smoothly with no catching. 

Next I spray a light lube on the threads. 

I find this gives me consistent smooth "take-up" and I can "feel" how tight I have them much better. I have only had one bent screw in about 400 or so joiners, so I'm pretty sure it's my overtightening. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I use the Aristo brass joiners with the phillips screw and have great results on brass track, have had 3 failures from over 300 joints. Aristo has offered to replace for free.......I will send them back some day. These are easy to use. I install with my cordless drill by setting the torque on the drill. These are also very easy to replace if needed or you want to change the track. 

I like the design and Aristo stands behind the product.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't have a lot of rail clamps, but I do like the Aristo clamps. I like the access from the top, especially when working with switches. I too have broken some of them and complained loudly to Lewis Polk. The new ones, like Greg says, are better, but still not as good as they could be. I have found though, that if I support the clamp form the underside while tightening the screws, this seems to stop me from breaking any.

Ed


----------



## srs007 (Jan 4, 2009)

Another brand of joiner.

http://shop.ebay.com/items/?_nkw=g-...ksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=track+joiners&_osacat=0


----------

